# 2010 opening day snapper fishing with dad



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Had so much fun last year - we had to try again - I like this new tradition - play hooky and go fishing with dad.

We got underway about 730 - watchingthe showers drift East and listening to some thunder - we headed out West down the ICW toPerdido Pass 










The sun at our backs wasalready pretty high and breaking through the clouds 










Looks like others we looking forward to snapper season - Perdido pass looked like a busy Saturday morning










Boats had covered up mostclose spots- so we moved out about 10 miles -a little left over chop from the morning storms but not bad 

lots of bait around the pass. We held 22 knots into the lumps and me and my80 + yearold dadran out for 30 minutes 

Little current - dirty water - we settled down and in a short while dad was bowed up.

Showing good form - left hand out high on the grip, good solid pressure on the fish - and wedged against the seat as we rocked and rolled. 










Good grade of snaps - 7 to 9 pounds 










Back at the pier at around 1000 am 

A limit of snapper isjust part of the reward - Thanks Dad !


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is awesome and take as many opportunities as you can. Its building lasting memories. First it was Dad taking you and now the shoe is on the other foot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

That is absolutely amazing, good on you for that! I bet it means as much to him as fishing with my sons does to me!


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad you got out, wish I was doing the same thing. Hopefully Friday for me.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

Good job Keith - I'm sure both of you had fun. You might want to change the dates in your camera though.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Very Nice!! Wish I could still Fish With My Dad!! Hope you 2 have alot More time Fishing together!!!:toast


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

Good for you, Let us never forget that even though we may sacrifice for our own children, we still owe our parents for the sacrifices that they made for us. 

A higher reward is coming for you.

Great picture by the way, one for the books.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Wonderful trip, wish I could go fishing with my Dad ( been gone over 30 years). Sea-r-cy


----------



## irritation point (Sep 3, 2008)

Great pic of your dad.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report and pics of your dad and the fish. That's awesome he's able to get out like that. Makes me wish I would have gone out more with my dad.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great report, great pics! Fishing with family is always the best!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Excellent post! My father introduced me to fishing, i have a lot of great memories, and i wish he was still around. Thank you for taking your father fishing.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

And it just don't get no better than that. Congratulations to you and your dad.


----------



## wetfeet (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey Kieth, Glad to see your dad is still teaching you how to be a good mate! Nice post


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Great post Keith. Take him as often as you can, I sure miss fishing with Malcom.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great times w/ pops!!! Great job!:toast


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

The smile on his face holding that snapper is priceless. Good memories.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everybody - just to follow-up - we had fresh fired snapper for dinner with Mon, Dad and my brother, and it getsbetter- Dad asked me to print out the pics of him bowed up and the one holding up the snapper - he kept looking at them all evening and smiling. 

Yes he's the one that got me hooked on fishing - don't think he knew what passion he was igniting. Today was a good day!


----------

